# MasterLiquid 240 brummt/klackert



## Fluxxo (19. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe einen von Agando zusammengebauten Gaming PC mit mit einer i-9700 auf 3,6 GHz auf 5,1 GHz overclocked.
Verbaut ist eine Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 AiO WaKü.

Das Problem ist, dass jetzt vor kurzem ein Problem aufgetreten ist: Es klackert! Es hörte sich für mich zuerst so an, als ob Fan einen Lagerschaden hätte, aber alle Fans im Gehäuse als auch auf meiner GRafikkarte sind nicht das Problem (habe sie gestoppt und das Geräusch hörte nicht auf).
Am Ende habe ich mit einem Geräuschpegelmessgerät identifiziert, dass es um die Pumpe am lautesten ist. Das Geräusch geht auch nicht weg, wenn ich den Kühlkörper festhalte. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Pumpe ne Macke hat. Das interessante ist, dass das Geräusch nicht konstant da ist. Auch wenn ich die CPU stresse, tritt das nicht auf immer auf. Im Office-Betrieb kommt es genauso vor.

Ein Video es Ganzen könnt ihr hier sehen: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1z6JNyN5bnMeXEfLYVtUtC_3g5I7t6pUD/view?usp=sharing

Im Zweifel habe ich noch ein Jahr Garantie. Bevor ich die Kiste dann aber einschicke würde ich mir wohl für 60 Euro Ersatz kaufen.

LG, Fluxxo

PS: Ganz am Ende hört man ein metallenes "Plong". Das ist nicht aus dem PC sondern meine Katze, die eine Schraube durch die Gegend kickt...


----------



## Bandicoot (19. März 2021)

Wenn du sagst das es nicht immer ist wenn du vollast hast, könnte es möglich sein das die Pumpe nicht auf vollast läuft und ihre Drehzahl im geringen Lastbereich drosselt was zu unrunden Lauf führen kann und sie anfängt zu klappern.
Dreh mal den Anschluss wo die Pumpe sitzt auf Vmax das sie immer mit Vollast läuft.
Wenn noch Garantie besteht entweder Tauschen oder ein guten Turmkühler ala Mugen 5 oder HR Macho für kleines Geld montieren dann ist Ruhe.


----------



## Anthropos (19. März 2021)

Ist im Video leider nur zu erahnen, aber wo ist der Radi im Gehäuse montiert?Top oder Front?


----------



## Fluxxo (19. März 2021)

Danke für Deine Antwort.
Ich muss mal schauen, wie ich die Leistung hochdrehen/justieren kann, habe mich damit noch nie beschäftigt.

Der Radiator mit zwei Fans sitzt vorne am Gehäuse.


----------



## Anthropos (19. März 2021)

Fluxxo schrieb:


> Der Radiator mit zwei Fans sitzt vorne am Gehäuse.


Ok, mach mal bitte ein Foto, auf welchem die komplette AIO - also Radi + Schläuche + Kühlblock/Pumpe - drauf ist und poste es hier.


----------



## Fluxxo (19. März 2021)

Da die Pumpe gerade wieder klackt wie blöd war der PC gerade offen. Bild hängt an!


----------



## IICARUS (19. März 2021)

Die Pumpe sollte nicht gedrosselt werden.
Daher im Bios sicher gehen, dass die Pumpe immer mit voller Leistung läuft.


----------



## Fluxxo (19. März 2021)

Im Bios habe ich nur die Temperaturkurve gesehen, die letztendlich die Spannung für bestimmte CPU Temperatubereiche definiert und daraufhin dann entsprechend regelt. Das sollte also angepasts werden, dass die Pumpe immer mit 12V betrieben wird?


----------



## Anthropos (19. März 2021)

Deine AIO ist falsch montiert und die Pumpe zieht dadurch wahrscheinlich Luft.
Dreh den Radi um 180°, so dass die Schlauchanschlüsse unten sind.
Mehr zum Thema findest du in diesem Thread:
AIO Wasserkühlung macht Geräusche

Hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Fluxxo (19. März 2021)

OK, vielen Dank, ich werde mir das angucken. Komisch, dass das jetzt erst nach zwei Jahren Probleme macht.
Brauche ich da neue Wärmeleitpaste? Sicherlich, oder?
Ach, ich Idiot, du hast ja gesagt der Radiator soll gedreht werden...


----------



## Anthropos (19. März 2021)

Fluxxo schrieb:


> Brauche ich da neue Wärmeleitpaste? Sicherlich, oder?


Nur, falls du auch Kühlbock/Pumpe vom CPU-Sockel demontierst. Den Radi wirst du vielleicht auch einfach so umdrehen können. Kommt drauf an, dass das mit der Schlauchführung dann ohne weiteres klappt. Nach zwei Jahren ist ein Wechsel der WLP aber auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Fluxxo (19. März 2021)

Ach verdammt, du hattest ja den Radiator gemeint... 
OK, danke für da Video. Klingt ja logisch:

Die Luftblasen sollen sich möglichst dort sammeln, wo das Wasser nicht ind ie Schläuche gezogen wird.
Also sollte die Pumpte unterhalb des höchsten Punktes des Radiators liegen (ist bei mir der Fall) und die Schläuche sollten und liegen, damit möglichst wenig Luft angesaugt wird.

Macht die Ausrichtung der Schläuche am Kühlkörper einen Unterschied? Aktuell sind diese nach rechts ausgerichtet. Wenn ich da schon beigehe, was ist da die optimale Ausrichtung?


----------



## Anthropos (19. März 2021)

Fluxxo schrieb:


> Macht die Ausrichtung der Schläuche am Kühlkörper einen Unterschied? Aktuell sind diese nach rechts ausgerichtet.


Bei dieser AIO scheint das egal zu sein. Im Handbuch tauchen verschiedene Ausrichtungen auf und auf der Produkt-Website ist es bei einem Foto auch nach rechts ausgerichtet.


----------



## Fluxxo (19. März 2021)

Danke für deinen Support. Ich habe den Radiator nun einfach nach oben gepackt. Scheint mir die optimalste Lösung zu sein. Für den Rest des Gehäuses habe ich genug 120mm Lüfter, die ich stattdessen an die Front packen kann.
Ich bin gespannt, wie es läuft!


----------



## Anthropos (19. März 2021)

Fluxxo schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Support.


Bitte gerne!  


Fluxxo schrieb:


> Ich habe den Radiator nun einfach nach oben gepackt. Scheint mir die optimalste Lösung zu sein.


Jein. Für die Thematik Luftblasen/Pumpe ist es die optimalste Lösung. Allerdings kühlst du bei dieser Lösung mit der vorgewärmten Luft aus dem Gehäuse anstatt mit "Frischluft".


Fluxxo schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, wie es läuft!


Kannst ja mal ne Rückmeldung geben. 

Achso, bitte auch noch daran denken:


IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Pumpe sollte nicht gedrosselt werden.
> Daher im Bios sicher gehen, dass die Pumpe immer mit voller Leistung läuft.


Nach deinem Foto ist die AIO-Pumpe am Header "Pump FAN1" angeschlossen. Im Bios also "Pump FAN1" auf 100% stellen.


----------



## Fluxxo (19. März 2021)

Habe ich bereits gemacht. War etwas schwierig zu verstehen, was der "Smart mode" bedeutet.
Der Hersteller (Agando) meines Systems hat auch das ganze System auf PWM gestellt, was eigentlich auch nicht korrekt sein dürfte bei meiner AiO. Bisher plätschert es ganz gut, wird aber weniger. Meine CPU Temperatur ist auch 4-5 Grad weniger wenn ich meinen Flugsim anschmeiße. Mal sehen...


----------



## IICARUS (19. März 2021)

Die Pumpe hat doch gar kein PWM, denn mit PWM hätte das Kabel 4 Sträge, also 4-Pins was bei dir nicht der Fall ist. Daher ist die richtige Einstellung DC mit 100% Leistung. Mit der Zeit verdunstet auch Kühlwasser, daher kann es gut sein das dir Luft in die Pumpe gelangt ist.

An dieser AIO ist am Radiator und auch an der Pumpe jeweils ein Siegel drauf. Unter dem Siegel befindet sich eine kleine Schraube worüber du mit einer kleinen Spritze etwas destilliertes Wasser einfüllen kannst. Dazu würde ich aber die AIO ausbauen, damit dir nichts auf die Hardware auslaufen kann.

Die Schraube ist aber erst nach Entfernen des Siegels sichtbar.
Dieser Siegel ist Rechteckig und in Silberfarbe und es steht drauf das die Herstellergarantie mit dem entfernen verloren geht.


----------



## Fluxxo (19. März 2021)

Jep,  das mit dem PWM und DC habe ich ja auch gemerkt und umgestellt. Mittlerweile ist das gluckern komplett weg und das klackernde Geräusch, welches doch recht regelmäßig kam, auch.
Erst einmal bin ich happy


----------



## Fluxxo (22. März 2021)

Moin noch einmal. Das gluckern ist eigentlich komplett weg. Das hatte ich meistens nachdem ich den Rechner gestartet hatte für 10min. Mittlerweile gibt es gar kein blubbern mehr.
Das Brummen ist aber immer noch da. Die Pumpe läuft auf 100%.
Wahrscheinlich ist die Pumpe ja doch durch :-/ Aber die CPU Temperatur ist bei Stress dennoch um ein paar Grad gefallen. Ich schaue mal, wie sehr mich das knarren stört.


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2021)

Du kannst ja mal mit 80% versuchen, ob die Pumpe dann noch brummt.
Denn ein klein wenig kannst sie versuchen runter zu stellen. War die Pumpe früher auch schon am brummen?

Wir hatten mal die selbe AIO verbaut und bei uns hat nichts gebrummt.

Allerdings hatten wir auch dieses Blubern nach dem Einschalten und das haben wir mit nachfüllen weg bekommen. Ein Brummen ist uns nicht aufgefallen und daher kann es sein das deine Pumpe entweder ein Schaden hat oder auch Luft in der Pumpe kann dazu führen, dass sie höhere Geräusche verursacht.


----------

